# Wie Kathoden und LED Stripes an- und ausschalten



## Patrick Star (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Forum Freunde,

wie schon im Titel beschrieben möchte ich meine zwei Kathoden und meine beiden LED Stripes an und ausschalten können.
Ich möchte nicht immer meine Seitenwand ab und wieder drauf machen nur um die Beleuchtung an oder auszuschalten. Das nervt.

Dies soll am besten mit einem zusätzlichem Vandalismusschalter geschehen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich das verwirklich soll.

Ich danke euch schon mal für die Hilfe!

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2012)

Man könnte ja in der freigewordenen Slotblende den oder die entsprechenden Scdhalter montieren. Brr Kathoden und LED zusammen? Paßt irgendwie nicht doll zusammen da die Kathoden meist ja so urige Farben haben. Ich würde da ev. sogar 2 Schalter nehmen um die unabhängig zu schalten, ode reinen Schalter mit 2 Stufen


----------



## Patrick Star (28. Oktober 2012)

Den Schalter wollte ich dann hinter dem jetzigen Schalter für Power montieren. Der ist im Deckel. 
Zu sehen in meinem Tagebuch.

jeweils ein Schalter für Kathoden und LED Leisten wären auch nicht so das Problem Designtechnisch sag ich mal

Die Kathoden sind weiß und die LED Leisten sind blau. Ich hab gelesen das es bei so an ausschalt Geshichten Probleme mit der Spannung gibt. Ist da was dran?


----------



## Patrick Star (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie könnte ich das denn realisieren das ich mit einem oder zwei schaltern die Beleuchtung ein oder ausschalten kann?

mfg


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

Mit Schaltern ist das ganze kein Problem, einfach den Schalter mit in das Kabel der LEDs bzw. Kathoden einbauen (löten). Mit Tastern (wie es die Vandalismusschalter sind) wird das Ganze schon schwieriger...
Schalter schließen/unterbrechen den Stromfluss permanent, aber Taster schließen ihn nur ganz kurz, also müsste man eine Schaltung bsteln, bei der men einen Schalter durch einen Taster aktivieren/deaktivieren kann.

Da ich mir so einen Lichttsatser für meinen PC auch schon überlegt habe, interessiert mich das Thema auch


----------



## Patrick Star (28. Oktober 2012)

hm das es so kompliziert ist hätte ich ja jetzt nicht gedacht. 
Die Vandalismusschalter bzw Taster gibt es doch auch als Schalter oder? Also mein Powerknopf, auch ein Vandalismusschalter/Taster, müsste ein Schalter sein. 

Die LED Leisten sind die von BitFenix und die Kathoden die von Revoltek. Falls das iwie weiterhelfen sollte. Das Problem was ich hierbei sehe ist, das man bei diesen Leisten verschiedene miteinander verbinden kann. Die eigentliche Leiste von der sozusagen alles kommt wird über Molex angeschlossen.

Und wie würde das mit dem Löten dann aussehen? Hab da ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so die Erfahrung drin. 

mfg


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut und festgestellt, dass ich falsch informiert war 
Vandalismusschalter sind schalter, also vergiss, was ich wegen Tastern geschrieben hab 

Am einfachsten wäre es, du nimmst jeweils einen Schalter für die Kathoden und einen für die LEDs.
Die LEDs und wahrscheinlich auch die Kathoden sind zweipolig angeschlossen, also musst du den Schalter in eines der beiden Kabel einbauen (welches ist egal ), also das Kabel durchtrennen, den Schalter anlöten und fertig. Wahrscheinlich musst du das Kabel auch noch verlängern, damit du den Schalter dort platzieren kannst, wo du ihn haben willst.


----------



## Patrick Star (28. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt es beides. Taster und Schalter.



> Am einfachsten wäre es, du nimmst jeweils einen Schalter für die Kathoden und einen für die LEDs.


Ich denke auch, dass das die einfachste Lösung wäre.

Wie das genau mit der Polung ist schau ich morgen nochmal nach. Aber soweit ich mich zu erinnern glaube, sind beide Molexstecker, also die Kathoden und die LED´s, mit allen Pins belegt. 

mfg


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie das mit der Polung von den Schaltern aussieht weiß ich nicht genau, da müsste man sich mal informieren.

Edit: Hab hier mal nen "alten" Thread gefunden zu dem Thema Vandalismusschalter


----------



## Patrick Star (28. Oktober 2012)

Das Problem ist ja das drei Anschlüsse benötigt werden wenn die LED des Schalters mit leuchten soll.

Und was ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstehe ist: 
Die Kathoden und die LED´s sind ja per Molex über das Netzteil mit Strom verbunden. Wenn ich jetzt ein Kabel von den Kathoden und den LED´s durchtrenne fehlt ja die Verbindung zum Netzteil und somit der Strom. 

Das scheint doch gar nicht so einfach zu sein wie ich mir das gedacht hatte...


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann wird die Beleuchtung des Schalters separat versorgt.

Das durchtrennte Kabel wird ja durch den Schalter wieder geschlossen 
Hier ist mal ne Skizze, bestaune meine Zeichenkünste 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick Star (29. Oktober 2012)

Wo müsste ich denn dann die LED des Schalters anschließen? Bei meinem on-off Schalter war das ganze ja sehr einfach... 
Stimmt! Klingt logisch 

Sehr schöne Zeichenkunst


----------



## Kusanar (29. Oktober 2012)

Welchen Schalter hast du denn gekauft? Gibt's davon ein Bild oder eine Typenbezeichnung?


----------



## Patrick Star (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser
Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Schalter & Taster » DimasTech Vandalismusschalter/-taster 16mm - Silverline - blau


----------



## Kusanar (30. Oktober 2012)

Ok. So wie die Fotos aussehen hat der Taster/Schalter 5 Anschlüße. Die müssten auch irgendwie am Sockel bezeichnet sein:

-  NO
-  NC
-  C
-  + (LED)
-  - (LED)

NO heißt "normally open", d.h. im ungedrückten Zustand ist der Stromkreis offen (also kein Licht). Das was du schalten willst sollte, ausgehen von einem "stinknormalen" 5 1/4" Molex-Stecker, so verdrahtet werden:

+12V vom Stecker ----- C - (Schalter) - NO ---- Kathodenlampe +

Das Minus der Kathodenlampe einfach auf den Masseanschluss vom Stecker hängen.
Und die integrierte LED hat anscheinend auch bereits einen Vorwiderstand eingebaut, die könnte man dann direkt an 12V hängen:

+12V vom Stecker ----  +
Masse vom Stecker ---  -


Dann leuchtet der Ring sobald der Rechner an ist und Strom am 12V Stecker liegt. Wenn du den Ring zusammen mit der Kathodenlampe schalten willst, wirds schon komplizierter 
Hab ewig gegrübelt ob es besser is die LED parallel oder in Serie zur CCFL zu schalten... auf einen grünen Zweig bin ich nicht gekommen, aber hier mal mein Vorschlag mit Parallelschaltung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wetten ich kassier jetzt gleich mal von iwem einen Rüffel wegen der Parallelschaltung 

Serie ginge auch, dann fährst du einfach vom Schalter-NO auf den + der LED, dann vom - der LED aufs + des Trafos. - vom Trafo auf Masse. Hoffe das hilft dir weiter?


----------



## Seru1195 (30. Oktober 2012)

Was willst du mit dem Licht des Schalters anzeigen?
Soll es immer leuchten (sobal der PC an ist)?
Soll es leuchten, wenn die Beleuchtung an ist (macht mit deiner Nutzung nicht viel Sinn, da du siehst wen das Licht an ist)?


----------



## Patrick Star (31. Oktober 2012)

Anfangs hatte ich gedacht, dass der Schalter nur leuchten soll, wenn auch die Beleuchtung an ist. Als reinen Moddingeffekt.
Mittlerweile aber bin ich dazu übergegangen das die Schalter immer leuchten sollen.


----------



## Kusanar (6. November 2012)

Gibt's hier noch was neues oder ist dir bereits die Bude abgefackelt?


----------



## Patrick Star (6. November 2012)

Es ist halt immernoch die Frage wie ich es am besten anstelle, dass ich die Kathoden und die LED´s schalten kann.

Ich werde es mal nach deinem Beispiel probieren. 

Ich meld mich dann wieder hier und berichte ob es gebrannt hat 

mfg


----------

